

Ask HN: What would you use a Print API for? - cvburgess

I haven't seen any good API's for printing - on paper, that is.<p>With the Front-Page launch of Pantastic (http://www.pantastic.co), I wonder: what would other developers would do with access to a professional printer (via an API)?
======
johnmurch
\- Personal Cards (hallmark just isn't doing it for me these days) \- B2C -
Appointment Cards, Thank you cards (clients) - with link to review product or
some unique code \- Party/Event invitations -> Mail is so retro - imagine
getting invited to a party with a qr code or short URL to "confirm" - built a
tool to send personalized invitations and/or thank you notes \- Networkers - I
would LOVE to be able to snap a pic, have the person in my CRM and/or their
business card and send a great meeting you letter with the pic of us on the
front. Fastest way to make an impression - Worst case have a tool/api that
emails the customer saying - John wants to send you something - please fill
out a mailable address, etc. - A bit sketchy but kinda cool!

~~~
cvburgess
All great ideas - perfect use case for a flexible api

------
collint
Would anybody be seriously interested in this? I'm currently writing code for
a printshop that does fine-art reproductions of various size on paper, canvas,
and stretched canvas.

We're somewhat under our print capacity and I could easily justify the time
building an API on next to our shopping cart and fulfillment backend if
anybody has genuine demand for on-demand high quality prints and
reproductions.

Shoot me a message: collintmiller@gmail.com if you'd use the api.

------
stevejalim
I'll be using <http://uk.moo.com/api/> to let customers print out quick-access
cards for a SAAS product.

~~~
cvburgess
Nice, but seems too limited and poorly documented for me personally.

------
trafficlight
I intend to use Pwinty.com for offering reprints from my photo booth. Just
haven't had the time to put it all together yet.

~~~
cvburgess
This looks like a great solution, thanks for the share!

